# Komplete updates are now half price



## mac (Jun 1, 2017)

If anyones interested, it seems NI updates and crossgrades are now 50% off.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh damn so they are, any idea how long for?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks good, but I'm thoroughly out of the loop... What are the standout additions going from K9U to K11U?


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up. I've been procrastinating about buying Kontakt for years, but the $125 cross-grade price is tempting.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 1, 2017)

Complete list, scroll down a bit.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/bundles/komplete-11-ultimate/whats-new/

From KU9 to KU11
Reaktor 6, 4 pianos, Symphony Essentials which is a strip down version of the symphony series, Session Horns Pro, Acoustic Guitar, Cinematic Percussion, Vintage & Hybrid Drums, Instruments from India and Cuba, a couple new synth types. About 25 new virtual instruments of one type or other. so about 8 bucks each.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 1, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Oh damn so they are, any idea how long for?



2nd July looks like.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> 2nd July looks like.


Oh awesome! Got my eyes on the symphony brass collection!


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 1, 2017)

This gives me time to replenish my bank account before I let it rain. Again.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 1, 2017)

Tempted, although I've already bought Reaktor 6 and Uno Chorda as separate products. :(

Form and flesh look interesting as does Replika XT. Not sure about the rest.

Symphony essentials look next to useless, I've never used Action Strings so I wonder if I would ever use emotive strings. Same with strummed guitar really. 

Also don't know if 12 is round the corner or not (maybe not as there has been little content released for ultimate, but then again that may not stop NI), will be pretty pissed if I missed out on Thrill because of this discounted previous version...


----------



## zvenx (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks....
been waiting on this.
haven't seen the tweet or the announcement, is their a coupon as well, before I buy?
rsp


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 1, 2017)

zvenx said:


> Thanks....
> been waiting on this.
> haven't seen the tweet or the announcement, is their a coupon as well, before I buy?
> rsp



You mean, do you get a coupon? looks like you do.


----------



## P.N. (Jun 1, 2017)

Ozymandias said:


> Looks good, but I'm thoroughly out of the loop... What are the standout additions going from K9U to K11U?



I'm on the same boat. Jumping from K9U seems to bring lots of new stuff and a great deal.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2017)

zvenx said:


> Thanks....
> been waiting on this.
> haven't seen the tweet or the announcement, is their a coupon as well, before I buy?
> rsp


Mine had the discount automatically applied.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 1, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> You mean, do you get a coupon? looks like you do.


Yes, sorry.
ok will wait to purchase then.
thanks
rsp


----------



## JPQ (Jun 1, 2017)

Makes me think is available in resellers as well ? in one shop (Thomann) they give 8->11Ultimate upgrade price 299e. I really want know if i order reseller i must next day if i want it. and now i want know symphonic essentials are less useful than project sam orchestral brass classic? when we talk brass side only of course. i think becouse they hange wet mics only i think and close mics are easier mix with other libraris often. You can even ansver this even after this sale ends this brass comparison. ps. btw i dont even fully maybe liked NI orchestral samples when i listened. and one problem is NI orcehstral stuff what i understanded strings,brass and woodwinds are recorded by different places with different teams.(sound weird way make sample libraries i course users mix different brands but to manufacturer i feel is better choice only one place and one team make such things)


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 1, 2017)

So much depends on what you like. I've been salivating over Session Horns Pro for some time. 27 gigs of 10 pop horns solo or together. Also the pianos seem very nice and world instruments are always fun. Obviously Puzzlefactory knows how to use those synths which I really need to learn.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 1, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Mine had the discount automatically applied.


Mine does too,
but sometimes they give you a discount and a coupon for further discount....
rsp


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes you get a $25 e-voucher with your KU upgrade at any rate.

PS Remember if you are looking at the orchestral collection this is a very stripped down version. Full is 135 gigs versus 15 gigs for the included in KU11 versions.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 1, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Yes you get a $25 e-voucher with your KU upgrade at any rate.
> 
> PS Remember if you are looking at the orchestral collection this is a very stripped down version. Full is 135 gigs versus 15 gigs for the included in KU11 versions.



I know is striped down. i dont even think their full versions i dont liek them so much but makes me think is better than library what i mentioned. even more if we think mainly french horn? and i talk solo french horn. what i feel is my worst essential instrument now.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 1, 2017)

Here's me holding K10U awaiting the summer sale of K12U mid 2019.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 1, 2017)

I dont think their full libs maybe dont even work my current computer (Very likely) and i want Reaktor Blocks. and full versions price i can get so many other libraries as well.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 1, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Here's me holding K10U awaiting the summer sale of K12U mid 2019.


Ah....is that the expected date? That's a long wait. 
Yeah, I started with K10U and upgrading to K11U seems a bit pointless - for me anyway.


----------



## resound (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks like it's finally time to jump on the Komplete train


----------



## Quasar (Jun 1, 2017)

I just went through a very long thread here about NI's SS WWs, and am sort-of-almost-but-not-quite tempted by the half price crossgrade. But I already have Chris Hein Winds (and Orchestral Brass) Compact (which I like much better than what I've heard from the SS series videos), and think I'll continue to wait for a crossgrade sale to the CH Complete versions that will knock my socks off...


----------



## cjarv (Jun 1, 2017)

I've got Komplete 9 and was going to get an upgrade to ultimate yesterday, but something came up so glad it did


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 1, 2017)

Think they're already swamped !!!! Picked up Komplete11 Ultimate update and nothing other than no-reply order confirm. No worries, just want _*Thrill*_ at *'half-price'*


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2017)

Deal section now up on their website, deals live till July 2nd as mentioned before!

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/komplete/summer-of-sound-2017/


----------



## Mornats (Jun 1, 2017)

Time+Space have the upgrades/updates for a little less than NI - KU11 update is £149 (£124.17 without tax) compared to £159 from NI. They say it's out of stock but perhaps they're waiting on codes from NI.

http://www.timespace.com/product/K1..._instruments_komplete_11_ultimate_update.html


----------



## mac (Jun 1, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Time+Space have the upgrades/updates for a little less than NI - KU11 update is £149 (£124.17 without tax) compared to £159 from NI. They say it's out of stock but perhaps they're waiting on codes from NI.
> 
> http://www.timespace.com/product/K1..._instruments_komplete_11_ultimate_update.html



They only deal with boxed goods, but stocks coming within the next few days.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 1, 2017)

Note that you can kick up Native Access and see if you have Not Installed instruments. Mine were there in minutes after ordering.

Also a note for myself and possibly others before being seduced by that nice upgrade cost on a very large amount of samples for the full woodwinds take a look at the VI-Control thread on the subject. If the Moneyman dislikes it that strongly, be cautious...

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/thoughts-on-ni-soundiron-symphony-series-woodwinds.53962/


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 1, 2017)

Tempted to use the cross grade offer on the symphony series. Already have Brass ensemble, could get Strings and Woodwind collections for £250 which is very tempting indeed.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 1, 2017)

As BigCat mentioned these are stripped down symphony ones...then you would need to upgrade those for more money.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 1, 2017)

There's a separate crossgrade offer for people who own Komplete where you can get the full versions for £124 each.

As I said, I already have Brass ensemble (and am not fussed about solo) so I can pick up the other two for £250 (instead of £500).


----------



## JPQ (Jun 1, 2017)

How easy these limited versios are mix with other libraries? How others feel these NI Cuba and other these limited one special use special libraries what NI offer? others what i mean are at least 
SESSION GUITARIST – STRUMMED ACOUSTIC,
 DISCOVERY SERIES: INDIA,
 DISCOVERY SERIES: BALINESE GAMELAN 
or is better use komplete ultimate and reqular komplete upgrade price difference something which maybe even single library but makes things better. discovery series: west africa. i dont feel no so usrful bit lmited what it gives.


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh man, tempting. It's almost a no brainer for me as an owner of K9. The only issue is I have accrued so much good stuff since then that even though I'll gain a ton of stuff I have to decide which of that stuff really matters to me.

For example-

Pros:
Session Horns Pro- This goes on their yearly half price sale for $150 and it is one I have been considering. So there is $150 of my $300 upgrade price.

Studio Plugins- I hear the plugins in Ultimate are great so that's a bonus but not sure a necessity since I have Izotope plugins as well as a few others including freebies for this task but still a bonus to have options but not sure I can put a dollar value on this one.

Heavyocity - This looks like it would be a nice addition, but once again I have some stuff from Samplelogic and Soundiron that can cover this ground so I don't know.
Brass ensembles and solo- This one is a little more enticing. Even though I have Hollywood Brass, it's still nice to have a decent Kontakt cinematic brass library but knowing that it's a stripped down version does make it less enticing.

So far I'm seeing Session Horns Pro as the real bonus for me even though I already have BBB Lite and CHH lite but have heard great things about ease of use with SHP.

Cons - 

Every other instrument I already have equivalent or better.

Strummed Acoustic- I love this product but already own it and want to get Strummed Acoustics 2 which "should" be $50 during their yearly half price sale.

So my dilemma- Pay $300 for the upgrade and another $50 for Strummed Acoustics 2 plus possibly another HD to house all these extra libraries OR just pay $150 + $50 for Strummed Acoustics 2 saving me $150 overall and maybe even more since I won't need a new HD.

What am I missing that I'm not seeing? Are the Heavyocity products really that great if I already have other products to cover that ground? I hate spending money. I've already spent a LOT in the past 3 years and at the point of trying to just focus on what I have but Have always considered taking advantage of the Ultimate upgrade. Anyone want to sway me to upgrade?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2017)

Why is everyone saying the Symphony Brass Ens is a stripped down version? The essential and normal version are both on offer. Is there another version?


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 1, 2017)

JPQ said:


> How easy these limited versios are mix with other libraries? How others feel these NI Cuba and other these limited one special use special libraries what NI offer? others what i mean are at least
> SESSION GUITARIST – STRUMMED ACOUSTIC,
> DISCOVERY SERIES: INDIA,
> DISCOVERY SERIES: BALINESE GAMELAN
> or is better use komplete ultimate and reqular komplete upgrade price difference something which maybe even single library but makes things better. discovery series: west africa. i dont feel no so usrful bit lmited what it gives.




I can only speak to one of those - Strummed acoustics. Awesome. Really flexible and every pattern can be shortened, offset, etc... Really surprising the flexibility they were able to put into this program and the sound and realism is great. I'm so impressed that I'm going to be purchasing Strummed Acoustics 2. Wish that was in ultimate cause then my decision to upgrade would be a no brainer.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 1, 2017)

I've had Komplete Standard (most recently v10) for quite a few years now, but had never gone to Ultimate. Sadly, the various one-off purchases from NI that I've made since then, whenever there was something that specifically interested me, when added up, would have more than paid for even a full price upgrade to Ultimate, which would have gotten me all of that stuff and more. And lately I've been looking at Una Corda with the same thinking again ... but no longer. Just made the jump to Ultimate today, finally … so hopefully no more bleeding my wallet by a little more every three to six months when I get interested in something else in Ultimate.

Adam, the Symphony Series Essentials versions are stripped down, and as far as I know, that's what comes with Komplete. The full "normal" versions of the Symphony Series always need to be purchased separately.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 1, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Adam, the Symphony Series Essentials versions are stripped down, and as far as I know, that's what comes with Komplete. The full "normal" versions of the Symphony Series always need to be purchased separately.



Ah I see that's my mistake wasn't reading properly haha.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes but the full version crossgrades are also half price...


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 1, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> There's a separate crossgrade offer for people who own Komplete where you can get the full versions for £124 each.
> 
> As I said, I already have Brass ensemble (and am not fussed about solo) so I can pick up the other two for £250 (instead of £500).



Exactly !! usd 448.50 for Symphony Series _ String Ensemble, Brass Collection, Woodwinds Collection _
normally usd 897. Really reduces 'risk' for new _Orchestral_ user ..... have been lost trying to sort individual offerings as well as wondering about cross-compatibility. 

Almost ready to pounce ..... but still open to knowledgeable advice


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 1, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Why is everyone saying the Symphony Brass Ens is a stripped down version? The essential and normal version are both on offer. Is there another version?





AdamKmusic said:


> Ah I see that's my mistake wasn't reading properly haha.



And I did not fact check the comment on this so just accepted it Thanks for helping clarify.

Edit: OK, so it is stripped down. Good to know


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 1, 2017)

pderbidge said:


> And I did not fact check the comment on this so just accepted it Thanks for helping clarify.
> 
> Edit: OK, so it is stripped down. Good to know



Well, hope so, but be aware ... there is Symphony SERIES _ Brass Solo, Brass Ensemble, and Brass Collection (BOTH).
Brass Ensemble would only be stripped down in terms of not including Brass Solo ... dunno what may have been intended ... 

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/brass-woodwind/


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 1, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Well, hope so, but be aware ... there is Symphony SERIES _ Brass Solo, Brass Ensemble, and Brass Collection (BOTH).
> Brass Ensemble would only be stripped down in terms of not including Brass Solo ... dunno what may have been intended ...
> 
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/brass-woodwind/



Thanks, I was just waiting to get time to go look on NI's site to understand better. I see it now. There is a Symphony Series version and a Symphony Essentials version. Symphony Essentials is just the essentials (stripped down version of the Symphany Series) and it is the Essentials that comes with Ultimate. Got it!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 1, 2017)

Ugh. I've been waiting for this sale for a long time now, but now that Thrill has come out, I'm reassessing my needs. And thus, the wait for K12U begins...


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 1, 2017)

Una Corda and Reaktor 6 have been on my watchlist for quite some time, and Strummed Acoustic seems like a decent instrument, so I might just be tempted enough to pull the trigger...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 1, 2017)

Just seen that the symphony strings were made by audiobro. Even more tempted now...


----------



## phil_wc (Jun 1, 2017)

Just ordered, It's pretty good for me to upgrade from 9U to 11U. I want some creative synths from Reaktor and some looking good samples. (not the symphony series)


----------



## JPQ (Jun 1, 2017)

What mic is included in these symphonic essentials version? is stage mic or close mic ? what. tells how well i can mix them other libs.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 1, 2017)

JPQ said:


> What mic is included in these symphonic essentials version? is stage mic or close mic ? what. tells how well i can mix them other libs.



While I don't have the Essentials version to check (I only have the full versions), I think it is safe to assume that the one included mic in Essentials is the "stereo mix" that is one of the four mic positions in the full versions (and which also is the default when you load up any of the NKIs). Note that the "stereo mix" mic is a pretty wet mix ... I've had better luck blending the Symphony Series libraries with others when I mute the stereo mix and go with my own combo of the close and mid mics.

Also, be aware that the Essentials version of the String library evidently doesn't include either the divisi sections or the auto-divisi functionality, which are among the main selling points of the library IMO.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 1, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> While I don't have the Essentials version to check (I only have the full versions), I think it is safe to assume that the one included mic in Essentials is the "stereo mix" that is one of the four mic positions in the full versions (and which also is the default when you load up any of the NKIs). Note that the "stereo mix" mic is a pretty wet mix ... I've had better luck blending the Symphony Series libraries with others when I mute the stereo mix and go with my own combo of the close and mid mics.
> 
> Also, be aware that the Essentials version of the String library evidently doesn't include either the divisi sections or the auto-divisi functionality, which are among the main selling points of the library IMO.



True. and if is this kind mix reqular komplete is all what i need. i try look if i can get info somewhere info about its mics.


----------



## resound (Jun 1, 2017)

Ugh. Turns out with Native Access your computer needs to be connected to the internet. My PC slave has not been connected to the internet so I can't even install my libraries. I need to either buy a wireless network card for my PC or share internet from my main mac? I can't get Internet Sharing to work. It seems to be messing with my network connection....


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd like to ask a few questions if anyone can answer that'd be appreciated. 
-is this a unique sale or does this happen every year? I thought it was a yearly thing. 
-is the upgrade price the same for all versions to K11? (I have K10 so I see those upgrade prices but is it more for say K9 upgrade). 

I'm not at all convinced that I need (or even want) to upgrade even with these prices but would it mean an overall saving in the long run?


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Jun 1, 2017)

- happens almost every year depending on release of Komplete. All sales by NI: http://blog.ultimateoutsider.com/2015/05/native-instruments-sales-on-komplete.html
- yes, same price for all.

I stick with my Komplete 10. Komplete 12 might become interesting; not this one.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 1, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Symphony essentials look next to useless,



Is the essentials version really not that good? Curious to know your opinion. I've been looking to upgrade as I've been doing some research of some of the reviews and they all were favorable. I don't really need a million articulations, just give me the sound of the string or instrument as I already have other libraries that will cover the rest. I could use more solo woodwinds tho as I see that they are included.

I'll also add that I'm a Komplete 10 Ultimate owner and additionally I bought India and the Reaktor 6 upgrade separately when they were on sale for half price.
The last 2 are also included in the upgrade to 11 and this still seems like a great deal to me for just $199.
I would still get Flesh, Form, UnaCorda, Session Guitarist, Emotive Strings, Replika II, and _Symphony Essentials_. Buying these separately would run me over a thousand so I'm close to taking the plunge but curious about the essentials package.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jun 1, 2017)

I noticed upgrades to Ultimate requires K8+... so, up to three versions back... was this always the case? (i.e., I always thought that any old version would do) _edit: or maybe this is because K7 and earlier did not have standard/ultimate SKUs..._

I'm still on K9, but I guess this means this is the last year I'd be able to "sit out" until K12 arrives where I'd have to either upgrade then or miss out on future discount pricing.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 1, 2017)

For those who are curious about Symphony Essentials, NI offers all of them as free demos, available here: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/symphony-essentials/demo-versions/ 
They are functional for 15 minutes. 

FYI, I purchased the upgrade to Ultimate from Musiciansfriend.com today. While they didn't discount it further than $299.50, it did come with 16% in rewards points, so I will get $48 off of future purchases from them. Also, you get the hard drive when you buy it that way.


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 1, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> -is the upgrade price the same for all versions to K11? (I have K10 so I see those upgrade prices but is it more for say K9 upgrade).


The upgrade price is the same from K10 or from K9.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 1, 2017)

Counterpoint to some of the thoughts on Symphony Essentials...
http://www.producerspot.com/review-symphony-essentials-library-by-native-instruments

All articulations
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/symphony-essentials/articulations/


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 1, 2017)

mgpqa1 said:


> I noticed upgrades to Ultimate requires K8+... so, up to three versions back... was this always the case? (i.e., I always thought that any old version would do) _edit: or maybe this is because K7 and earlier did not have standard/ultimate SKUs..._
> 
> I'm still on K9, but I guess this means this is the last year I'd be able to "sit out" until K12 arrives where I'd have to either upgrade then or miss out on future discount pricing.


This might be a good reason for me to sit out and then take advantage of upgrade to K12. When I purchased K9 I didn't realize I could get it on sale so there was the first "ouch" and about 2 months later NI came out with K10 , so when they offered me the upgrade sale to K10 it was double "Ouch" and there was really no reason to bite except for a couple of interesting instruments that I still don't own but sometimes that's just how it goes and I still love the product. Maybe this time I can make it more in my favor by waiting for K12? Do you think that's a gamble? I did notice that the upgrade price to ultimate actually seems better than it was last year but I might be mistaken. Question is if the upgrade price will be the same then waiting on K12 is definitely the way to go. If not, I might be sad I didn't take advantage.

It should be noted that what you get in K11 Ultimate verses K10 is quite an upgrade. NI has really packed alot into ultimate in K11 and I thought K10 had a lot to offer. K9U to K10U wasn't nearly the upgrade that K10U to K11U and in my case an even bigger upgrade going from K9 to K11U.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 2, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> The upgrade price is the same from K10 or from K9.


Cheers Orange.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like the upgrade from Komplete 9 to Komplete 11 requires Internet access on the computer for installation and authorization. So this means I'll stick with Komplete 9 until eternity.


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 2, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Looks like the upgrade from Komplete 9 to Komplete 11 requires Internet access on the computer for installation and authorization. So this means I'll stick with Komplete 9 until eternity.


Good for you!


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 2, 2017)

I have KU10 and some others that are in KU11, like Strummed Ac, India, so the offer is nonsense for me.
NI should get more sophisticated and personalised with their offers so they can TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## mac (Jun 2, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I have KU10 and some others that are in KU11, like Strummed Ac, India, so the offer is nonsense for me.
> NI should get more sophisticated and personalised with their offers so they can TAKE MY MONEY.



You could sell the items you already own separately?


----------



## erikradbo (Jun 2, 2017)

I have K9U and just pulled the trigger for K11U. Was hesitating a bit to just go for K11, since many of the most intriguing instruments (such as Una corda) is also in K11 and the Symphony Essentials doesn't appeal that much...

...however...€99 extra to get especially Action Strikes and Session Horns Pro is already worth it. Add the other instruments as a bonus and SE is just icing on the cake.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 2, 2017)

mac said:


> You could sell the items you already own separately?


That is actually a good idea... though I would have thought takers from SA and Ind would be few and far between as they are now in KU!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 2, 2017)

Not bagging NI at all -- they make great stuff -- but I find I use u-he synths much more now than theirs, and I have the impression (very likely wrong) that their orchestral stuff is somewhat specialised and a bit pre-thought-out, or pre-mixed or something. Feel free to throw stones / correct me if this isn't true.

So the net of that is I use Kontakt, like everyone, but not a heck of a lot else from their suite, impressive though it is.


----------



## mac (Jun 2, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Not bagging NI at all -- they make great stuff -- but I find I use u-he synths much more now than theirs, and I have the impression (very likely wrong) that their orchestral stuff is somewhat specialised and a bit pre-thought-out, or pre-mixed or something. Feel free to throw stones / correct me if this isn't true.
> 
> So the net of that is I use Kontakt, like everyone, but not a heck of a lot else from their suite, impressive though it is.



I can see that if someones main focus is orchestral, Komplete isn't as great a pull. For experimental, electronic music though, it's untouchable IMO. Form, Flesh, and Polyplex, are some of the most interesting and innovative releases I've seen from anyone. I'm excited to see what they have in store for us in the coming years.


----------



## mac (Jun 2, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> That is actually a good idea... though I would have thought takers from SA and Ind would be few and far between as they are now in KU!



Just keep ahold until the sales are over, as obviously there's quite a few people selling on at the moment. Secondhand NI products just seem to sell and sell though, which is brilliant


----------



## JPQ (Jun 2, 2017)

In these demos at least strings sound they can put quite dry?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 2, 2017)

Succumbed to temptation and bough Symphony String Ensemble and Woodwind Ensemble. Now i have all three (i got Brass Ensemble for free last year from a competition) for £200. Not bad i think, even if they're not the greatest libraries in the world...


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 2, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Succumbed to temptation and bough Symphony String Ensemble and Woodwind Ensemble. Now i have all three (i got Brass Ensemble for free last year from a competition) for £200. Not bad i think, even if they're not the greatest libraries in the world...



Just did the Komplete11 Ultimate Update thing at $199. Will use Symphony Essentials as 'training wheels' as very new to Orchestral work ..... BUT ..... at half-price, will be watching deadline and considering getting these Symphony Series Ensembles (or Collections) as well. After months of watching detailed critiques of every Library out here, I think this NI offer looks solid. Maybe not the 'greatest' (as you mention) but should carry me a long way forward 

Enjoy !!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 2, 2017)

I think some of the biggest criticisms have been the unrealistic section sizes, but as I mostly make Trailer music, this is actually an advantage to me.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 2, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I think some of the biggest criticisms have been the unrealistic section sizes, but as I mostly make Trailer music, this is actually an advantage to me.



Indeed sounds very odd. Only string section sizes sound some level fine. but in woodwinds think section is most weird i feel. and maybe tribmrally also their worst part of this stuff. i looked full version section sizes. But of course is nice have choices. some need big sections and etc. and someone can need small sections,big sections and anything in beetween. Becouse i want normal section sizes at least first (even very likely not even later) then seems i dont need this stuff.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 3, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Not bagging NI at all -- they make great stuff -- but I find I use u-he synths much more now than theirs, and I have the impression (very likely wrong) that their orchestral stuff is somewhat specialised and a bit pre-thought-out, or pre-mixed or something. Feel free to throw stones / correct me if this isn't true.
> 
> So the net of that is I use Kontakt, like everyone, but not a heck of a lot else from their suite, impressive though it is.



Impressive value for money no doubt, but would prefer the ability to create a "Komplete Bundle a la Carte", like an "iKomplete!" , or a "uKompleteMe!"


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 3, 2017)

I already have Komplete Ultimate 10, so I'm not sure it's worth it for me. When I updated KU8 to KU10, it was an amazing deal. I might want to wait for Komplete Ultimate 12 when it goes on sale in about 2 years from now...

Anyone made the update from KU10 to KU11 and want to share their opinions?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 3, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> I already have Komplete Ultimate 10, so I'm not sure it's worth it for me. When I updated KU8 to KU10, it was an amazing deal. I might want to wait for Komplete Ultimate 12 when it goes on sale in about 2 years from now...
> 
> Anyone made the update from KU10 to KU11 and want to share their opinions?



SURE .... but still such a personal need/want set of factors. For $199.50 I received long-desired products : Emotive Strings, Una Corda, Discovery Series: India, Form, Replika XT ...... Emotive Strings alone is great add to K10 Ultimate.

Strong attraction: Cool entry Orchestral set with Symphony Essentials.
Those already with orchestral libraries see no added value and I understand, yet this may be a needed stepping stone to Symphony Series now at half-cost until July 2.

Lots of other fine library deals out there now, but this rose to the top right as soon as announced.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jun 3, 2017)

OK, the excitement is getting to me. Just to be doubly-sure, I have K9U, this will upgrade me to K911 without overwriting the older installation? In addition, it looks like I have to use Native Access. Anyone having any problems doing so?

Cheers and thanks, I am behind the curve on this stuff.

Carlos


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 3, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> OK, the excitement is getting to me. Just to be doubly-sure, I have K9U, this will upgrade me to K911 without overwriting the older installation? In addition, it looks like I have to use Native Access. Anyone having any problems doing so?
> 
> Cheers and thanks, I am behind the curve on this stuff.
> 
> Carlos


This will update you to KU11. You can then decide what you want to add from the bundle to your current installation through Native Access.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 3, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> OK, the excitement is getting to me. Just to be doubly-sure, I have K9U, this will upgrade me to K911 without overwriting the older installation? In addition, it looks like I have to use Native Access. Anyone having any problems doing so?



I upgraded from K9 (non-Ultimate) to K11U this week, and Native Access didn't seem to have any problem identifying what components I already had installed. It apparently even upgraded a couple of the sample libraries successfully for me, in spite of the fact that I'd manually moved them to a different drive after their original installation, which impressed me.

I did have one download that locked up and couldn't proceed when it was almost done, forcing me to kill the Native Access process and try again … but then again, it has installed somewhere around 70 other packages successfully (across my two computers) since I purchased the upgrade, so I guess one hiccup isn't too bad.


----------



## khollister (Jun 3, 2017)

I really don't care about the synths (I have Omni 2 and ZebraHZ) but I think I'm going for K11 for Una Corda, Kinetik Metals, the acoustic guitar and possibly the other pianos.


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2017)

Where are you all purchasing the upgrades from? It seems (as far as I can tell) that Time and Space ships a drive but it's a download OR a drive from NI itself? Are you downloading (wow) or getting the shipped drive?


----------



## Themisto (Jun 3, 2017)

brett said:


> Where are you all purchasing the upgrades from? It seems (as far as I can tell) that Time and Space ships a drive but it's a download OR a drive from NI itself? Are you downloading (wow) or getting the shipped drive?



Hi Brett, 

I got my update from guitartguitar in the UK as a hard drive, no way can I download that content on my broadband connection as it is slow:(

Andrew.


----------



## resound (Jun 4, 2017)

I bought Komplete 11 for the first time and have been exploring the sounds. There are a ton of synths. I'm wondering if any of the synths are worth checking out since I already have Zebra, Diva and Omnisphere?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 4, 2017)

resound said:


> I bought Komplete 11 for the first time and have been exploring the sounds. There are a ton of synths. I'm wondering if any of the synths are worth checking out since I already have Zebra, Diva and Omnisphere?



Well my comments flow directly and recently from a very capable, professional source, _but will not name without permission_ ..... He consistently applauds Absynth5 and Massive, including very specific points about their strengths right now. He remains puzzled why NI has not done more to exploit and enhance these synths. Reaktor6 also gets his supportive remarks. He is always very strong on Omni2, Zebra2, Diva .... This enthusiasm as been a big plus in causing me to focus more on these great synths and learn more about their salient features.

(edit) and this by @ Mornats .... below


----------



## Mornats (Jun 4, 2017)

resound said:


> I bought Komplete 11 for the first time and have been exploring the sounds. There are a ton of synths. I'm wondering if any of the synths are worth checking out since I already have Zebra, Diva and Omnisphere?



Take a look at the Massive presets by Leap into the Void and The Unfinished. They have some top-notch stuff for it. I've held off buying BT Phobos and Dark Matter because of those presets.


----------



## resound (Jun 4, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Well my comments flow directly and recently from a very capable, professional source, _but will not name without permission_ ..... He consistently applauds Absynth5 and Massive, including very specific points about their strengths right now. He remains puzzled why NI has not done more to exploit and enhance these synths. Reaktor6 also gets his supportive remarks. He is always very strong on Omni2, Zebra2, Diva .... This enthusiasm as been a big plus in causing me to focus more on these great synths and learn more about their salient features.
> 
> (edit) and this by @ Mornats .... below



Thanks for sharing, in the short time I've spent with Absynth and Massive I found the sounds pretty impressive. I toyed around with Reaktor for a bit and it seemed pretty powerful, I'll definitely have to spend some time with it. 



Mornats said:


> Take a look at the Massive presets by Leap into the Void and The Unfinished. They have some top-notch stuff for it. I've held off buying BT Phobos and Dark Matter because of those presets.



Thanks, I will definitely check those out. I have all The Unfinished Zebra/Diva presets and they are great.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 4, 2017)

Reaktor is a modular synth and has developed a user base that creates and shares patches, synths, samplers, sequencers, visualizers, multi-effect units, etc. Some are for the more recent "Blocks" interface. You can download many of them here:
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/

As with Kontakt, there are tons of exciting free and paid products that only work with the free Reaktor Player or with a full copy of Reaktor, from companies like Blinksonic, flintpope, and others. If your interests are on the more experimental side, owning Reaktor can open as many doors as owning Kontakt does.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 4, 2017)

Just got the Komplete 11U update (from K10U). Using Native Access to update and it put the new stuff, and updated libraries also, in the User>Shared folder on my internal. I have my Kontakt libraries on ssds, so will be moving them there and pointing Kontakt to them/batch resaving etc. Always wondered though, do the NI synths, Rounds, etc. need to be in a specific folder (like the shared folder they've been installed on) or can I move them anywhere and Logic will see them/or I'd point Logic to them somehow?

thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 4, 2017)

I just ordered Komplete 11 Ultimate (Upgarde) from Komplete Ultimate 9 , should be receiving it by end of next week. 

What are your expectations for *Komplete 12 Ultimate* ? and when do you think it will be released ? 

I'm guessing Komplete 12 will be released by Sept. or October this year, and hopefully *Kontakt 6* will be part of Komplete 12.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 5, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I just ordered Komplete 11 Ultimate (Upgarde) from Komplete Ultimate 9 , should be receiving it by end of next week.
> 
> What are your expectations for *Komplete 12 Ultimate* ? and when do you think it will be released ?
> 
> I'm guessing Komplete 12 will be released by Sept. or October this year, and hopefully *Kontakt 6* will be part of Komplete 12.


That's unlikely. KU11 has been out for less than a year. Not much has been released since. They now wait at least 18 months between releases. Last time, they did a sale about the same time and then another one just before KU11 was released.


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm honestly surprised that they had a sale so soon. When K11U was released I upgraded from K9U which was worth it, but a lot of that was for the K10U stuff. I had Symphony Series Brass and Strings already (the latter being the best of the three, in my opinion) so the Essentials weren't a factor to me at all. But I wish I would have waited until this sale.


----------



## Illico (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't have Kontakt Full retail version. But lots of VST are not compatible with Kontakt Free Player.
The half price gift are only for upgrade. Nice. But nothing for new users.
400€ for this, is too high for me. Is there any bundle with full retail version?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jun 5, 2017)

Illico said:


> I don't have Kontakt Full retail version. But lots of VST are not compatible with Kontakt Free Player.
> The half price gift are only for upgrade. Nice. But nothing for new users.
> 400€ for this, is too high for me. Is there any bundle with full retail version?



Darn, I must be behind the times. My Kontakt has not yet been upgraded to play VSTs 

Carlos, feeling mirthy this morning.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 5, 2017)

Illico said:


> I don't have Kontakt Full retail version. But lots of VST are not compatible with Kontakt Free Player.
> The half price gift are only for upgrade. Nice. But nothing for new users.
> 400€ for this, is too high for me. Is there any bundle with full retail version?


It's worth noting the following upgrade path (with the currently available upgrade/crossgrade/update specials):

Crossgrade to Kontakt Full ($125) - owning a 3rd party Kontakt player library usually qualifies you for this (I used Cinebrass for example)
Upgrade to Komplete 11 ($200) - You need to own either Kontakt full or a NI MIDI controller
Total cost (to own Komplete 11) = $325

As the full version of K11 is usually $600, you'll have saved $275


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 5, 2017)

I think free Drumic'a qualifies you for the $125 Kontakt crossgrade.


----------



## khollister (Jun 5, 2017)

So I have installed a lot of K11. While my opinion of most of the synths hasn't changed, I am very impressed with Monark (don't have Diva). Una Corda and The Giant are nice, Kinetic Metals may come in handy, Transient Master will save me buying the UAD version and India & West Africa are very nice (may use some things now and again). Not bad for $200.

Absynth & Massive are, I'm sure, capable synths, but I don't feel the need to pursue them given what else I already own.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 5, 2017)

If I upgrade from K10U to K11U, will the installation procedure force me to update Kontakt from 5.6.6 to 5.6.8? There are a couple of threads here full of horror stories about 5.6.8:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-5-6-8.62241/
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/5-6-8-update.62242/


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 5, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> If I upgrade from K10U to K11U, will the installation procedure force me to update Kontakt from 5.6.6 to 5.6.8? There are a couple of threads here full of horror stories about 5.6.8:
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-5-6-8.62241/
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/5-6-8-update.62242/



No. I myself am also holding back, from 5.6 altogether as a matter of fact, and not only did Native Access not force me to install the Kontakt update, but it appears that (for the moment) all of the K11U sample libraries are still compatible with 5.5.2, which is what I continue to use. (Although from what EvilDragon has said elsewhere, that will be changing, and quickly, so I hope NI gets their act together with these Kontakt "updates" sooner rather than later.)


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 5, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> No. I myself am also holding back, from 5.6 altogether as a matter of fact, and not only did Native Access not force me to install the Kontakt update, but it appears that (for the moment) all of the K11U sample libraries are still compatible with 5.5.2, which is what I continue to use. (Although from what EvilDragon has said elsewhere, that will be changing, and quickly, so I hope NI gets their act together with these Kontakt "updates" sooner rather than later.)


Thanks, this is very helpful.


----------



## J-M (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh dear...This is too good to pass.


----------



## Voider (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't see much value in K11.. I own exactly one synthesizer that has almost no limits and I design all sounds myself so I don't need the new 10 synthesizers in K11. The acoustic instruments are nice but just a few and the effects with the exception of replika TX seem not to be so useful. They not even put their good reverbs in..


----------



## khollister (Jun 6, 2017)

Voider said:


> I don't see much value in K11.. I own exactly one synthesizer that has almost no limits and I design all sounds myself so I don't need the new 10 synthesizers in K11. The acoustic instruments are nice but just a few and the effects with the exception of replika TX seem not to be so useful. They not even put their good reverbs in..



I really wanted Una Corda, was going to buy UAD Transient Designer, and was curious about The Giant, India & Kinetic Metals. I got all that for $200 and avoided paying $100 for SPL Transient Designer (Transient Master seems to do the job for me). The synths, other pianos and effects were bonuses. Monark turned out to be great (perhaps avoiding a Diva purchase), the other synths I will likely never use. I have yet to install the vintage organ library. The Scarbee basses and epianos are of no interest since I already own Keyscape and Trilian.


----------



## jimmy3189 (Jun 6, 2017)

Can anybody comment on the limitations of Native Instruments Symphony series? I currently own Albion I not to be confused with ONE and find it's ensemble patches have become a little limiting in terms of wanting to write specific seperated lines for each instrument in a section. 

I have Komplete 11 standard (includes VSL libraries and session strings), Albion I and II. I also have Orchestral Companion Strings but it's buggy as hell and I find kontakt to be far more reliable. 

Primary things I'm looking for are a decent woodwind and brass library(capable of that fizzy loud stuff Albion I is a little soft at times, but beautiful!), I have a really old version of EWQL kompakt library on discs somewhere but last time i tried to install it it was super frustrating.

Will I get what I'm looking for from the Symphony series or will I just be frustrated I didn't wait and save for Cinebrass, CSS and a pricier woodwind library?

It's currently £375 for the entire Solo and Ensemble libraries for me. The price of one cinebrass or CSS etc.

I've watched a ton of videos and read a few things about people being frustrated with the baked in reverb. Doesn't seem like a total dealbreaker for the price though.


----------



## 667 (Jun 6, 2017)

For $299 I just upgraded from Komplete 8 to Komplete 11 Ultimate. It would have been $99 just to go from 8 to 11 so to upgrade to Ultimate for basically $199 is a steal. Also free hard drive!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 6, 2017)

Bought the update this morning ! I wasn't going to pull the trigger but then realized I already had Damage and Evolve from Heavyocity which I will resell to recoup most of the cost of this update . Can't wait to try out Una Corda, Kinetic Metal , The Giant , Monark and a few others . It's a nice update from Komplete Ultimate 8 for sure


----------



## JPQ (Jun 6, 2017)

Voider said:


> I own exactly one synthesizer that has almost no limits and I design all sounds myself so I don't need the new 10 synthesizers in K11.


What synth you use?


----------



## 667 (Jun 6, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Bought the update this morning ! I wasn't going to pull the trigger but then realized I already had Damage and Evolve from Heavyocity which I will resell to recoup most of the cost of this update . Can't wait to try out Una Corda, Kinetic Metal , The Giant , Monark and a few others . It's a nice update from Komplete Ultimate 8 for sure


Good reminder, I have Damage Standalone as well! 

I also wanted the Symphony Essentials suite for laptop use since I don't have a lot of spare disk space on this old MBP.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow, discovered that the Symphony series are pretty Ram hungry. More so than East West HWO!


----------



## Voider (Jun 6, 2017)

JPQ said:


> What synth you use?



Dune 2


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 6, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Bought the update this morning ! I wasn't going to pull the trigger but then realized I already had Damage and Evolve from Heavyocity which I will resell to recoup most of the cost of this update . Can't wait to try out Una Corda, Kinetic Metal , The Giant , Monark and a few others . It's a nice update from Komplete Ultimate 8 for sure


I'm pretty sure Heavyocity's EULA forbids reselling of their sample libraries.
I asked NI about it, and they told me they could only be resold if not registered.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought K10U about two years ago, and think I will wait several years before I upgrade. They just keep adding libraries to the collection. The longer I wait, the better of an upgrade I'll get.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Wow, discovered that the Symphony series are pretty Ram hungry. More so than East West HWO!


Seriously? That's a let down.


----------



## 667 (Jun 6, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I'm pretty sure Heavyocity's EULA forbids reselling of their sample libraries.
> I asked NI about it, and they told me they could only be resold if not registered.



If you bought a NI-Heavyocity co-branded library from NI it's transferable-- I just logged in and Damage is showing available to transfer.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jun 6, 2017)

As someone who only owns Kontakt 5, what would my options be? Buy a basic version of Komplete and then upgrade?


----------



## catsass (Jun 6, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Wow, discovered that the Symphony series are pretty Ram hungry. More so than East West HWO!


How much RAM are you packin'?


----------



## Tyll (Jun 7, 2017)

Hat_Tricky said:


> As someone who only owns Kontakt 5, what would my options be? Buy a basic version of Komplete and then upgrade?



You can upgrade directly from Kontakt to K11U for 500€.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 7, 2017)

catsass said:


> How much RAM are you packin'?



Only 16gig at the moment. But with HWO i can get 2 of each instrument loaded (one long, one short) for all the different sections. With Symphony series i can get strings and brass but then i start maxing out on ram. 

Doesn't bother me too much. I'm about to buy a new (second hand) mac pro with 64gig ram so should see me through fro a while.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jun 7, 2017)

Tyll said:


> You can upgrade directly from Kontakt to K11U for 500€.



Wooo! Thanks! Nice, I also see i can get K11 refular for $200. I just logged in and then saw "my offers" and the savings! Now - do I get K11U or K11 regular? Hmm!!!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been curious myself as to the Symphony Brass and Woodwinds, but I'm wondering if I'm willing to settle for "Essentials" as opposed to the complete. Can anyone help, please? Not sure of the differences, really.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jun 7, 2017)

Slightly off-topic, but are the effects found in K11U or K11 pretty good? I only have built in effects for Reaper, and Waves IR, and was planning on getting Valhalla's reverb and eventually a really nice conv reverb (still no clue what to get - East West Spaces, Briscoti, etc)

I do need some good compressors and EQs for orchestra AND pop/rock/edm.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 7, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've been curious myself as to the Symphony Brass and Woodwinds, but I'm wondering if I'm willing to settle for "Essentials" as opposed to the complete. Can anyone help, please? Not sure of the differences, really.



Hope you get some truly specific responses ! Huge size difference and assumed it is articulations, but quite unclear.
Just did K10-11 Ultimate update and a bit of a $$ stretch to now add Symphony 'Series' even at the great pricing ..


----------



## catsass (Jun 7, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've been curious myself as to the Symphony Brass and Woodwinds, but I'm wondering if I'm willing to settle for "Essentials" as opposed to the complete. Can anyone help, please? Not sure of the differences, really.


Scroll down for a comparison of Symphony Essentials and the Symphony Series:
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/symphony-essentials/


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 7, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've been curious myself as to the Symphony Brass and Woodwinds, but I'm wondering if I'm willing to settle for "Essentials" as opposed to the complete. Can anyone help, please? Not sure of the differences, really.


One very important thing that I noticed is the panning. For both the Essentials and Complete versions of all libraries, the instruments are recorded centered, not in position. So you're probably going to want to do some panning right? Well, with the complete versions you can do that and you have separate mic positions with which to do so on the Mixer page.

Now to the essentials: 1 mic position with reverb baked in. No Mixer page. No pan control. See where I'm going with this? You _can_ pan this in your DAW but you'll be panning the baked in reverb with it. For the life of me I can't understand why NI didn't just include the close mic position for the essentials version. This oversight alone renders the library useless to me for anything other than sketching or noodling around. No true legato and limited articulations I can live with. These libraries are relatively small so good for a laptop setup. Maybe you can slap a wet reverb on it and you won't notice the difference.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 7, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> One very important thing that I noticed is the panning. For both the Essentials and Complete versions of all libraries, the instruments are recorded centered, not in position. So you're probably going to want to do some panning right? Well, with the complete versions you can do that and you have separate mic positions with which to do so on the Mixer page.
> 
> Now to the essentials: 1 mic position with reverb baked in. No Mixer page. No pan control. See where I'm going with this? You _can_ pan this in your DAW but you'll be panning the baked in reverb with it. For the life of me I can't understand why NI didn't just include the close mic position for the essentials version. This oversight alone renders the library useless to me for anything other than sketching or noodling around. No true legato and limited articulations I can live with. These libraries are relatively small so good for a laptop setup. Maybe you can slap a wet reverb on it and you won't notice the difference.



THX !! Really helps as needed here ! Worrisome thing IS ..... with such decisions for Essentials, really tough to be confident with ~$450. for 'Series' Upgrade(s). Cost seems comfortable, but older content and no indication of solid, future Orchestral commitment at NI. 

Your post gets me to where I like to be ...... expectation ~~ reality !!


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 7, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> THX !! Really helps as needed here ! Worrisome thing IS ..... with such decisions for Essentials, really tough to be confident with ~$450. for 'Series' Upgrade(s). Cost seems comfortable, but older content and no indication of solid, future Orchestral commitment at NI.
> 
> Your post gets me to where I like to be ...... expectation ~~ reality !!


I bought the Symphony Series Strings Ensemble and the Brass Collection back when I had K9U. They were my first orchestral libraries. I like the strings the best. They offer divisi and I like the sort of harsh sound. The brass ensembles are also big, wide and usable for some things. I'm not much of a fan of the solo brass, but there is a variety of articulations, swells, etc so again it's usable. I'm on the fence about getting the woodwinds. I like the arpeggiator and articulations. I just want to hit home the point that the essentials weren't a factor in my decision to get K11U.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 7, 2017)

I came across this video when doing research on the Symphony Series. There's some great tips here regarding the strings if you plan to buy or use the full version . He also has a series using the Brass Ensembles including tips for those as well.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 7, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I came across this video when doing research on the Symphony Series. There's some great tips here regarding the strings if you plan to buy or use the full version . He also has a series using the Brass Ensembles including tips for those as well.





GREAT !!! Really thoughtful and helpful Video/Post. Watched Strings and saved others in Cory Pellizzari's YouTube set. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 8, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I came across this video when doing research on the Symphony Series. There's some great tips here regarding the strings if you plan to buy or use the full version . He also has a series using the Brass Ensembles including tips for those as well.




Thanks for sharing, going to check this out when my new computer arrives tomorrow. Something to watch while I spend hours/days downloading and installing all my software and libraries.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 8, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> One very important thing that I noticed is the panning. For both the Essentials and Complete versions of all libraries, the instruments are recorded centered, not in position. So you're probably going to want to do some panning right? Well, with the complete versions you can do that and you have separate mic positions with which to do so on the Mixer page.
> 
> Now to the essentials: 1 mic position with reverb baked in. No Mixer page. No pan control. See where I'm going with this? You _can_ pan this in your DAW but you'll be panning the baked in reverb with it. For the life of me I can't understand why NI didn't just include the close mic position for the essentials version. This oversight alone renders the library useless to me for anything other than sketching or noodling around. No true legato and limited articulations I can live with. These libraries are relatively small so good for a laptop setup. Maybe you can slap a wet reverb on it and you won't notice the difference.




Personally I think of essentials as a demo. 

I think it's just there to a) entice people to buy the full version and b) placate Komplete owners who were annoyed by the the symphony series being excluded from Komplete Ultimate.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 9, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I'm about to buy a new (second hand) mac pro with 64gig ram so should see me through fro a while.



I've just upgraded my Mac Pro 4,1 to 5,1 and stuck 64gb Ram in it. (got 64gb for £ 160 off eBay) and put couple of cheap SATA3 SSD cards in. Its pretty good.

I bought the Strings cross grade when the offer started - like them a lot. Just bought the Brass (solo/ens) this evening and downloaded it.

First thing I noticed is how much louder the strings library is compared to the brass. You would think with them both coming from NI they would look at basic stuff like that...


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 9, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> I've just upgraded my Mac Pro 4,1 to 5,1 and stuck 64gb Ram in it. (got 64gb for £ 160 off eBay) and put couple of cheap SATA3 SSD cards in. Its pretty good.
> 
> I bought the Strings cross grade when the offer started - like them a lot. Just bought the Brass (solo/ens) this evening and downloaded it.
> 
> First thing I noticed is how much louder the strings library is compared to the brass. You would think with them both coming from NI they would look at basic stuff like that...


The strings were recorded by Audiobro and the brass recorded by Soundiron . Two different developers and recorded in 2 different venues so sound will differ . I was disappointed with the volume levels too and the lack of bite with the brass essentials.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 10, 2017)

Got my computer yesterday, still downloading and installing my libraries. Haven't even done all the NI ones yet, let alone my spitfire, east west, heaviocity, css and output ones. 

As to volume levels, I've found every library has different levels. I don't find it too much of a problem as I layer my sounds anyway and have only been making hybrid music so far. 

As to the "bite" on the Brass library, I've found that (for some reason) the samples seem to have more bite when changing the dynamics than the static sound.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 10, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Personally I think of essentials as a demo.
> 
> I think it's just there to a) entice people to buy the full version and b) placate Komplete owners who were annoyed by the the symphony series being excluded from Komplete Ultimate.



I'm interested in your thoughts specifically on Reaktor 6 (I've owned it before but only for a short time, had to sell it during sore financial times). I know that the little experience I had with it pretty much astonished me.

Also Emotive Strings, please. ES is one of those libraries that is probably a moot point in my armory. Opinions would be welcomed from everyone, please.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 10, 2017)

Sounds to me as though the Essentials are just a ruse to mandate an upgrade. Not of much use to me, particularly because I have great orchestral libraries now.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 10, 2017)

I keep meaning to play around with Blocks but it seems very time consuming and unproductive if your noodling comes to nothing. And I have very little spare time these days to dedicate to sound design noodling.

Don't have emotive strings but as far as I can tell it's just a legato version of action Strings which I don't use much. To me action Strings and strikes are just loop sample packs with a fancy interface. If they had some way of exporting the midi patterns of whatever loop you came up with it would be useful, but a pure loop library is a bit too constricting for me.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 10, 2017)

India is also a very good and useful addition.



khollister said:


> I really don't care about the synths (I have Omni 2 and ZebraHZ) but I think I'm going for K11 for Una Corda, Kinetik Metals, the acoustic guitar and possibly the other pianos.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 10, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I keep meaning to play around with Blocks but it seems very time consuming and unproductive if your noodling comes to nothing. And I have very little spare time these days to dedicate to sound design noodling.
> 
> Don't have emotive strings but as far as I can tell it's just a legato version of action Strings which I don't use much. To me action Strings and strikes are just loop sample packs with a fancy interface. If they had some way of exporting the midi patterns of whatever loop you came up with it would be useful, but a pure loop library is a bit too constricting for me.



I can definitely defend Blocks because not only can you learn one heck of a lot about inner workings, but indulge in so many FREE member's instruments (that are at times, simply put, outstanding) that it more than seems worth the cost.

I was mostly just playing a little Devil's advocate, because I'm interested in members that use Blocks here and their experiences. I probably should have just started another thread.

You are echoing my own sentiment on ES, though I've never messed with that one at all, while Blocks and I have more than a passing acquaintance. In fact, instead of upgrading to KU11, I'll just stay quite happy with my ku10 and a Reaktor 6 upgrade.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 10, 2017)

Purchased the Brass Collection finally, been on my radar for a while. Now to wait an age for it to download!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2017)

Very pleased with Komplete11 Ultimate Update (at the promo price) and Symphony Essentials provides opportunity to experience prior to jumping on Symphony Series Ensemble, Collections at really affordable cost. Don't know where else to find this content at total _ ~~$450.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 10, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> As to the "bite" on the Brass library, I've found that (for some reason) the samples seem to have more bite when changing the dynamics than the static sound.


 I think in the essentials brass this is due to not having control over the close or mid mics. The standard stereo mix on all of the essentials sound quite drenched in reverb or the far mic position.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, the first thing I did when making a template with the (full) libraries is turn on all the close mics. Certainly does make a difference.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 11, 2017)

Is Una Corda,Session Horns Pro,SESSION STRINGS PRO,Emotive Strings,Action Strings waste of money?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 11, 2017)

I really like Una Corda...


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 11, 2017)

Would like to have background to respond, BUT was close to new Thread asking IF I could accomplish MOST of Strezov Cornucopia Strings2 with the NI Combo you inquire about. 
Seems like a capable User should be able to do a great deal with the full set of Komplete11 Ultimate content. If not, wonder what (of significance) is missing ?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, no doubt. Daniel James did a video about Komplete (9 I think) and the track he made sounded great. 

If you're capable, you could probably make a fantastic sounding track just with the stock sounds in Kontakt.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 11, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yes, no doubt. Daniel James did a video about Komplete (9 I think) and the track he made sounded great.
> 
> If you're capable, you could probably make a fantastic sounding track just with the stock sounds in Kontakt.



Yeah .... so new at Orchestral but see quickly why many end up with so many different Libraries. Strezov Cornucopia String 2 seems such a great value at current Promo, and so tough to pass with future needs unknown ... 
Really should keep focus on Symphony Series with limited time at these prices. 

THX!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 18, 2017)

Something I tried and found to work nice with the Symphony essentials Strings is to literally layer it over Cinematic Strings 2, especially the Arco CS2 patch with the NI Strings Sustain, adds more low end to the Bass and cellos naturally , without adding plugins or eqing. If not for anything other than that , it works nicely . Just adjust the amount of each you bring in to not get the section sounding too large .


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 18, 2017)

That sounds like an excellent tip. CS2 is my main String library - I'll be giving that a go tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 27, 2017)

Komplete Ultimate Update from Komplete Ultimate 8-10: 160$

http://www.timespace.com/product/K1...instruments_komplete_11_ultimate_update.html?

Since Best Service and JRR Shop are offering download options, you can contact Timespace after purchase and ask them to send the serial number through email instead of mail and they will refund the shipping price from the purchase.

Other upgrade options are available.

Wasn't planning to update from KU10, but at this price, I couldn't ignore it.


----------



## kaiyoti (Jun 27, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Komplete Ultimate Update from Komplete Ultimate 8-10: 160$
> 
> http://www.timespace.com/product/K1...instruments_komplete_11_ultimate_update.html?
> 
> ...



Out of Stock


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 27, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> Out of Stock


I still see it available on the website...


----------



## kaiyoti (Jun 27, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> I still see it available on the website...



Looks like it's back! Thanks! In for one.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 3, 2017)

I love the new products.


----------

